# So I finally went to the TRT clinic.



## bubbagump (Jan 11, 2018)

After cruising  on ug labs for a few years I decided to take a break.  2 months in and I feel like a big pile of sheit.  I was in the hospital for a while so couldn't keep up with my cycle and decided to come off and try to get a script.  Saw a doc yesterday and he was straight up cool.  Took blood and I go next week for a shot. They do first shot then send loaded pins home with me. Including hcg and Air.  Their goal is 1000 to 1100 for test levels.  They test every 8 weeks. So I'm wondering if I want to blast, how do I go about it? Test base?  What about Drol? I've always been very receptive to itl and really want to run it right off the bat to get my shiit  back together. I feel like a skinny punk. Can't take it  no mo!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 11, 2018)

Why did you decide to get a scrip? Heck I Went through 2 urologist and 3 endos and I couldn’t even get a scrip for hcg....I did test but not hcg,plus none of them would even test me for estradiol,so I ended up self medicating and getting levels checked twice a year on my own


----------



## Spongy (Jan 11, 2018)

Welcome to the not-so-dark side!


----------



## juuced (Jan 11, 2018)

Just curious what was your initial bloods from this new doc?  test level?  estrogen?

Also its gona be hard to blast if they do bloods every 8 weeks.  My doc does bloods every 6 months so I can come down from a blast in 3 to 4 weeks and be tested at around 700 total test and my doc is happy.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 11, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Why did you decide to get a scrip? Heck I Went through 2 urologist and 3 endos and I couldn’t even get a scrip for hcg....I did test but not hcg,plus none of them would even test me for estradiol,so I ended up self medicating and getting levels checked twice a year on my own



Mainly want a script to cover my ass. I travel and hate traveling with gear. 
I just figured I would give it a shot. The place is about 2 miles from me so I figured why not try it. They were cool about everything. Said he didn't care if my test even came back at 500,  they want to get it up to 1k. I was like well damn.   Ok.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 11, 2018)

bubbagump said:


> Mainly want a script to cover my ass. I travel and hate traveling with gear.
> I just figured I would give it a shot. The place is about 2 miles from me so I figured why not try it. They were cool about everything. Said he didn't care if my test even came back at 500,  they want to get it up to 1k. I was like well damn.   Ok.



Well that’s cool man!! I wish we had place like that around here that would do that!! More is needed


----------



## DF (Jan 12, 2018)

If they are testing every 8 weeks that doesn't leave you with much time to blast & clear before the blood work.


----------



## Mythos (Jan 12, 2018)

bubbagump said:


> After cruising  on ug labs for a few years I decided to take a break.  2 months in and I feel like a big pile of sheit.  I was in the hospital for a while so couldn't keep up with my cycle and decided to come off and try to get a script.  Saw a doc yesterday and he was straight up cool.  Took blood and I go next week for a shot. They do first shot then send loaded pins home with me. Including hcg and Air.  Their goal is 1000 to 1100 for test levels.  They test every 8 weeks. So I'm wondering if I want to blast, how do I go about it? Test base?  What about Drol? I've always been very receptive to itl and really want to run it right off the bat to get my shiit  back together. I feel like a skinny punk. Can't take it  no mo!!



1100.. damn what a cool doc. No experience here but I've heard they generally want people much lower


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 12, 2018)

Mythos said:


> 1100.. damn what a cool doc. No experience here but I've heard they generally want people much lower



Yea the doctors here want in in the high 400’s to low 500”s...which is crap to me


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 12, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yea the doctors here want in in the high 400’s to low 500”s...which is crap to me



That's crazy low..where I go they want you 800-1000ng ...I've heard of them prescribing 100mg a week to guys with 500ng. It's a sweet clinic they have them all over the US..not sure if they all practice the same way but my doc is the shit!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 12, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> That's crazy low..where I go they want you 800-1000ng ...I've heard of them prescribing 100mg a week to guys with 500ng. It's a sweet clinic they have them all over the US..not sure if they all practice the same way but my doc is the shit!



All of the ones I’ve seen ,don’t like once a week,injections,they want to see when you dip into the negative numbers...and I always why the hell would you wanna see anyone dip back down low for? I mean the whole purpose of trt is to get your levels up and stay up!! That’s the reason I self medicate my trt here in Mississippi...I get bloods done twice per year to keep ck on it


----------



## StillKickin (Jan 12, 2018)

I think the clinics themselves tend to be more proactive and progressive thinking. More so than the urologists I know of anyway.
Now don’t get me wrong, they want your money too. And at 200$ a vial for cyp they get it...but they, or mine at any rate, want you near the top of that scale. And aren’t afraid to get you there.
Shit I opted for a script of compounding pharmacy Anavar even. Haven’t used it but after some review they offered when realizing I wanted to try to tighten up a bit.
Its still sitting here unused, but it’s just an example of how this, and many clinics it seems, aren’t satisfied with getting you to 500 and sitting you there.
My clinic would be fine with that number if during my consults I had said that I felt great and was getting all the results I was looking for. That was the first question usually to me. How are you feeling with treatment at this point....


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 12, 2018)

StillKickin said:


> I think the clinics themselves tend to be more proactive and progressive thinking. More so than the urologists I know of anyway.
> Now don’t get me wrong, they want your money too. And at 200$ a vial for cyp they get it...but they, or mine at any rate, want you near the top of that scale. And aren’t afraid to get you there.
> Shit I opted for a script of compounding pharmacy Anavar even. Haven’t used it but after some review they offered when realizing I wanted to try to tighten up a bit.
> Its still sitting here unused, but it’s just an example of how this, and many clinics it seems, aren’t satisfied with getting you to 500 and sitting you there.
> My clinic would be fine with that number if during my consults I had said that I felt great and was getting all the results I was looking for. That was the first question usually to me. How are you feeling with treatment at this point....



I wish we had trt clinics here


----------



## StillKickin (Jan 13, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I wish we had trt clinics here



Shit man, I live in the sticks. Honest there will be 10 does in my back yard in the morning while I drink coffee.
There are no clinics near me. I learned after the fact that the one urologist in my nearest town is prescribing/treating low T.
Discussed with his assistant how he operates. It became clear in short order that they know, or at least apply, less than I myself know.
Very poor protocols used. I lost interest real quick, initially I thought ah fruck finally I can get insurance to cover this... No sir not interested in what they are doing currently.
Having said that I will continue to discuss with my normal primary because his physician assistant also works for the urologist. And they are aware of my TRT and are monitoring me at my request with it. So perhaps as this field continues to become more understood, prominent, and common place his services will improve...ya know..??
Anyway 2 years of about 6k$ a year and I had gotten comfortable enough, and versed enough, to self medicate. Of course at about 15% of using the clinic in overall cost.

Shit anyway Bullseye Forever, I’m happy to directly relate any details you’re interested in about this clinic. Just pm me.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 13, 2018)

I just happened to drive by this clinic. It's by my favorite Thai place. They do weight loss, hormone replacement,  fuk who knows what else. But they seem more than happy to help and the doc I deal with actually knows his stuff. 195 a month covers test, hcg, ai and bloods.  Hopefully after a bit testing will be longer intervals.  Thy are even trying to get my insurance to cover it.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 13, 2018)

bubbagump said:


> I just happened to drive by this clinic. It's by my favorite Thai place. They do weight loss, hormone replacement,  fuk who knows what else. But they seem more than happy to help and the doc I deal with actually knows his stuff. 195 a month covers test, hcg, ai and bloods.  Hopefully after a bit testing will be longer intervals.  Thy are even trying to get my insurance to cover it.



Sounds like a good place dude!


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 13, 2018)

bubbagump said:


> I just happened to drive by this clinic. It's by my favorite Thai place. They do weight loss, hormone replacement,  fuk who knows what else. But they seem more than happy to help and the doc I deal with actually knows his stuff. 195 a month covers test, hcg, ai and bloods.  Hopefully after a bit testing will be longer intervals.  Thy are even trying to get my insurance to cover it.



That's an awesome price! I'm at 240 a month but I think that's a good price too..I've heard of guys paying up to a grand in some places


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 22, 2018)

juuced said:


> Just curious what was your initial bloods from this new doc?  test level?  estrogen?
> 
> Also its gona be hard to blast if they do bloods every 8 weeks.  My doc does bloods every 6 months so I can come down from a blast in 3 to 4 weeks and be tested at around 700 total test and my doc is happy.



Test was 59.   Yea 59.. Wtf.    Estro was 5.


----------

